# How can you guys miss ANKO BOOBS



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear lord with all this Itachi and Madara 

People have forgotten natures call:

 BOOBS AND ANKO



Uploaded with


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

how can I only cut the panel with Anko?
If I use paint it still has empty the other part. 
Thanks


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for correcting my error kind sir.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 14, 2012)

Anko was there?


----------



## James Bond (Mar 14, 2012)

Why does Kishi keep doing panels where it looks like the snake is talking


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 14, 2012)

i thought they were mountain peaks....i was waiting for another massive bijju bomb to appear to level them, lol.


----------



## Jad (Mar 14, 2012)

She has some mean abs on her.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe there is a thread about her breast.

EDIT:  Well I suppose the thread isn't really about her breast but the thread maker did mention it


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> how can I only cut the panel with Anko?
> If I use paint it still has empty the other part.
> Thanks



Lol select the panel you want, drag it (using the select tool) to the top of the "MS Paint" screen (the inner screen, not the window), then scale the "MS Paint" screen to what you want. Then copy and paste.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Cannot.Stop.Staring.>.<


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

kabuto's ass snake is still bigger


----------



## Kiss (Mar 14, 2012)

Dem nice boobs need more praise.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 14, 2012)

I did not notice Anko at all


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 14, 2012)

The twins did catch my attention


----------



## Summers (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone reminded of the position hinata was in after Pain attack?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Mar 14, 2012)

summers said:


> Anyone reminded of the position hinata was in after Pain attack?



You mean, she was also... ON HER BACK? :WOW

MIND=BLOWN


----------



## jacamo (Mar 14, 2012)

Anko was the first thing i noticed


----------



## Kage (Mar 14, 2012)

wow. i didn't even see her there 

it looks like the lumps start at her stomach.


----------



## lathia (Mar 14, 2012)

OP I need to give you a better MS Paint spray tool. I don't appreciate your red jizz all over these wonderful boobs!


----------



## vjpowell (Mar 14, 2012)

What makes you think that I missed it?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Why does Kishi keep doing panels where it looks like the snake is talking


Some people like to think their snakes talk back to them  
But yea Kishi has been doing that a lot lately. 




jgalt7 said:


> i thought they were mountain peaks....i was waiting for another massive bijju bomb to appear to level them, lol.



I have something better than that and not necessary to level them up :ho





Jad said:


> She has some mean abs on her.


Forget the abs, look at her boobs. O wait, the stronger the abs, the stronger she can "Squeeze" :ho 




rainyrabbit said:


> Lol select the panel you want, drag it (using the select tool) to the top of the "MS Paint" screen (the inner screen, not the window), then scale the "MS Paint" screen to what you want. Then copy and paste.




Thanks but I used the rescrew and but it shows big and ugly 



Scarlet Plague said:


> Cannot.Stop.Staring.>.<



Me neither, I think I deserve reps for this 



Addy said:


> kabuto's ass snake is still bigger



In front of that EVERYTHING gets bigger  




ShadowReij said:


> Thank you for correcting my error kind sir.


Your very welcome  





Kage said:


> wow. i didn't even see her there
> 
> it looks like the lumps start at her stomach.



They are firm, round and bouncy  



lathia said:


> OP I need to give you a better MS Paint spray tool. I don't appreciate your* red jizz* all over these wonderful boobs!


Hey thats called hematospermia. And after this boobs is the least that can hapen.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry, I'm only here for ass/penis snake.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry bobbies ,but you're nothing if three uchihas are in one chapter .


----------



## Danzio (Mar 14, 2012)

Well,  lifeless boobies are still lifeless


----------



## Stelios (Mar 14, 2012)

Seriously OP don't read kenichi or your gonna bleed from nose to death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsunade's boobs are still better.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wake up.... Anko


----------



## Ghost (Mar 14, 2012)

OP has some serious editing skills.


----------



## OGkush (Mar 14, 2012)

Is Anko dead for sure? Like was it specifically somewhere mentioned she'd die after Kabuto feasted on her curse mark that I overlooked?
I mean I know it would make sense in a way, but she could also just be fucked up.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## DoflaMihawk (Mar 14, 2012)

She's blending in nicely with the background.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Mar 14, 2012)

So Anko is the Hinata to Itachi's Naruto?


----------



## Neelix (Mar 14, 2012)

I was fapping to Itachi, sorry.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

I seriously didn't even notice her there.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

mstelios said:


> Seriously OP don't read *kenichi *or your gonna bleed from nose to death.


Is that the one of martial arts?  




CrazyMoronX said:


> Tsunade's boobs are still better A *jutsu*.


su 

fix it for you  



Saikyou said:


> OP has some serious editing skills.


O thank you  But I'm still learning how to do it better. Glad you like it. 





OGkush said:


> Is Anko dead for sure? Like was it specifically somewhere mentioned she'd die after Kabuto feasted on her curse mark that I overlooked?
> *I mean I know it would make sense in a way, but she could also just be fucked up*.



I just had that in mind,  



Mysto Vermilion said:


>



That is so nice  cant rep you 



DoflaMihawk said:


> She's blending in nicely with the background.


Kishi hetero male fan service is always like that. 



Hero of Shadows said:


> So Anko is the Hinata to Itachi's Naruto?


If Anko and Itachi had something when kids. O lord the shit storm will be so big the forums will have to be close for 1 week. 
Not to mention the mass bagging from the mods to all the users.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Uchihas > drawn boobs


----------



## boohead (Mar 14, 2012)

They were too busy staring at Itachi's pretty hair.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 14, 2012)

My first reaction was "Hinata's are bigger."

Which is pretty sad actually, because Hinata's like 16 and Anko's in her late-20s IIRC.

Imagine reaching your prime and knowing there's a kid who is more well-endowed than you.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

@Kakashi10
Only men would notice things like these.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be pretty funny if Itachi were to swoop in and grab her, and then she wakes up in his arms and is like "Itachi..." *swoon*

And then we get to make Kate Beaton edits about what happens next.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> My first reaction was "Hinata's are bigger."
> 
> Which is pretty sad actually, because Hinata's like 16 and Anko's in her late-20s IIRC.
> 
> Imagine reaching your prime and knowing there's a kid who is more well-endowed than you.



The new generation will surpass the old.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> My first reaction was "Hinata's are bigger."
> 
> Which is pretty sad actually, because Hinata's like 16 and Anko's in her late-20s IIRC.
> 
> Imagine reaching your prime and knowing there's a kid who is more well-endowed than you.



You do know Ankos is hotter tha Hinata. Also from 16-20 its very little that boobs grow. And last but not least, she would say , HA At this age my boobs are like a 16 year old kid. 




Kakashi_Love said:


> @Kakashi10
> *Only** men *would notice things like these.



1- Gay *men* says Hi  
2- Lesbians (women ) says Hi too  




First Tsurugi said:


> It would be pretty funny if Itachi were to swoop in and grab her, and then she wakes up in his arms and is like "Itachi..." *swoon*
> 
> And then we get to make Kate Beaton edits about what happens next.



Better if there is a back story with Itachi and anko, KISHI DO IT


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it kinda weird to stare at the breastese of a half dead woman?




I'm just sayin'.


----------



## BeyonderZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Wanna know how I know you are a tween? You take the time to Paint a red line around the Breasts of a Female character from a manga.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Isn't it kinda weird to stare at the breastese of a half dead woman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- She does not look half dead, but post fuck and having her beuty sleep.
2- If you are, its all cool, but dude: are you gay?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- She does not look half dead, but post fuck and having her beuty sleep.
> 2- If you are, its all cool, but dude: are you gay?



1. If by beauty sleep you mean coma. . .
2. No. I'm just not big on necro. I like living boobs.


----------



## Boocock (Mar 14, 2012)

Ha, watch Anko kill Kabuto or something.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually, one of the first threads was "Anko"


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Mar 14, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


>



first Hinata...

now Anko...

please Kishi... next should be Mei <3


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> 1. If by beauty sleep you mean coma. . .
> 2. No. I'm just not big on necro. I like living boobs.



1- Please tell me my good sir, how can you tell from only watching a person if they are at sleep or in a coma  

2- She still alive


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd smash her. Necrophilia style.


----------



## Frawstbite (Mar 14, 2012)

I noticed her, but they are just 2 ink drawn lumps of a woman who looks rather lifeless, though I doubt she is dead. 

It takes a lot more than that for me to pay attention to breasts.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> 1-*I noticed her*, but they are just 2 ink drawn lumps of a woman who looks rather lifeless, though I doubt she is dead.
> 
> 2-*It takes a lot more than that for me to pay attention to breasts.*



1- Congrats you passed the gay test. 
2- either the virginity is strong in you, or you are getting to much to frequent, dam you if is the latter


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2012)

She better do something awesome. 

Who am I kidding.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She better do something awesome.
> 
> Who am I kidding.



Her boobs have served its purpose.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She better do something awesome.
> 
> Who am I kidding.



She has done enough already


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Easily the best part of the chapter right there.

Now for the fishnet to "accidentally" perish in an explosion


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Easily the best part of the chapter right there.
> 
> *Now for the fishnet to "accidentally" perish in an explosion*



I laughed.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 14, 2012)

let's see use the eraser tool, erase here and there... add 2 spots.... aha!


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Easily the best part of the chapter right there.
> 
> Now for the fishnet to "accidentally" perish in an explosion



It "accidently" burns off.


----------



## NatureBoy (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Mar 14, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


>



Kishimoto's getting better at drawing this pose. I still remember Hinata's steel peaks.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It would be pretty funny if Itachi were to swoop in and grab her, and then she wakes up in his arms and is like "Itachi..." *swoon*
> 
> And then we get to make Kate Beaton edits about what happens next.



I like you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 14, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


>



Don't you just wanna squeeze 'em?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Tsunade's boobs are still better.



Nah, they're big but saggy.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

I cant rep you  but here 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 






Dear lord Itachi
I have been a good boy, but with your epic trollism in the chapter, Madara calling old kage senile and making clones 5 vs 1. You been so benevolent put Anko there for fan service. Dont you think its just a little to much for one simple servant. 
May Amaterasu be with me.





Luiz said:


> Don't you just wanna squeeze 'em?.



And more :ho


----------



## JPongo (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a steadier climb for Mt. Anko unlike Mt. Hinata and Mt. Tsunade.

Too bad Sakura got a couple of low mesas, lol.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2012)

Little did you guys know that you've missed this before 

Anko was there


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Mar 14, 2012)

Anko's tits were the first thing that "stuck out" to me about this chapter


----------



## Mdri (Mar 15, 2012)

Dr. Obvious said:


> Anko's tits were the first thing that "stuck out" to me about this chapter


----------



## Kurama (Mar 15, 2012)

Anko's laying with her tits....

Hinata's hills are higher though.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Little did you guys know that you've missed this before
> 
> Anko was there



turn this isnto a fucking edit thread


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> turn this isnto a fucking edit thread



Good idea


----------



## Van Konzen (Mar 16, 2012)

i didnt notice it either.. nice blending..
its black and white anyways..

and boobies tend to be flat when lying..


wait till Anko got her consciousness back..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2012)

First things i recognized about that scene 

This reminds me how much i wish Anko got more spotlight (or at least her tits).


----------

